# PMED Training



## Brew (15 Feb 2011)

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who can explain to me what the P Med training looks like in terms of length and content.


----------



## CombatDoc (15 Feb 2011)

In order to become a PMed Tech, you first must be a Med Tech which is the "feeder trade" for PMed.  Upon completion of initial training you'll start as a MCpl in the trade.  I'm sure that PMed Moe will be along shortly and can discuss in detail the various stages of training.  It's an interesting and varied trade that is not for everyone, but those that like it, like it a lot.


----------



## PMed (16 Feb 2011)

As was previously mentioned, PMed Tech is a receiver trade from Med Tech so the current requirements to apply are:  QL3 Med Tech with at least 36 months in at time of application plus grade 12 math/biology/chemistry and normally a letter of recommendation from a Snr PMed Tech. 

Having no idea what your knowledge of the PMed trade is I will provide a very brief outline of the initial (QL5) training.  Keep in mind that junior techs (QL5) focus on Public Health and that QL6A techs typically focus on Occupational Health matters.  Also, the PMed trade is primarily concerned with population health as a general rule rather than individual patients as clinicians do.   That's not to say that we don't deal with individual cases, just that our day to day tends to focus on the "bigger picture".

The QL5 is in Borden and normally run from about Sep - May (9 months) and is broken up into 3 modules which usually allows for a Christmas break and March break.  Topics that would be covered include (but not limited to):



Military/PMed Admin
Pest Control
Communicable Diseases
Food Facility Inspections
Food manufacturing plant inspections
Food and Water Borne Illness
Noise survey/Hearing Conservation
Illumination Surveys
Heat Stress surveys
Field Hygiene
Disaster Assistance
Water/waste water
Intro to Occupational Health

It would be hard to summarize 9 months worth of training into a couple of paragraphs but I think this brief outline should at least give you a basic idea of the course.  The course is long and can be quite demanding, if you are interested I would suggest getting more info from your friendly neighborhood PMed tech and try to get some OJT as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2011)

A peek at the OP's profile reveals nothing, however, a look at past posts is interesting:

According to this post in April of 2008, the member was a CF Firefighter and posted (twice in 10 days) asking about Spec Pay for that trade:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/287/post-704541.html#msg704541

This year, the OP asked about the PMed trade in January:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98870/post-1012445.html#msg1012445

Not sure why the new thread was started.   ???

Edit to add:  We did hear rumors from the Senior Tech Conference about the _potential_ for recruiting from other trades, but no one knows how long it will be before that happens, if it ever does.


----------



## MedCorps (17 Feb 2011)

Here is the current PMed Training.  It should be noted that the QL6B PMed Training is about to undergo a revision. 


QL5 

Overview: The aim of the Preventative Medicine Technician Level 5A is to
prepare personnel to perform the duties required in the Canadian Forces
of a Junior Preventive Medicine Technician.

Objectives:

PO 001	Perform Preventive Medicine administration duties

EO 001.01 	Operate personal computer using Microsoft Office software
EO 001.02	        Prepare military correspondence
EO 001.03	        Identify applicable policies, agreements and understandings
EO 001.04	        Perform risk communications
EO 001.05	        Manage medical budget	

PO 002 	Manage pests

EO 002.01 	Implement pesticide safety
EO 002.02 	Conduct structural pest control
EO 002.03 	Conduct fumigation
EO 002.04 	Conduct aircraft disinsection
EO 002.05 	Manage industrial vegetation
EO 002.06 	Manage mosquito/biting fly	

PO 003 	Perform animal euthanasia

EO 003.01 	Conduct animal control and handling
EO 003.02 	Perform animal euthanasia 

PO 004 	Control communicable disease 

EO 004.01 	Conduct epidemiological investigations
EO 004.02 	Coordinate immunization parade
EO 004.03 	Process medical reports and returns
EO 004.04 	Recommend preventive measures	

PO 005 	Inspect Food for Human Consumption

EO 005.01 	Conduct HACCP audit
EO 005.02 	Perform ante/post mortem animal inspection
EO 005.03 	Operate equipment 
EO 005.04 	Inspect food service facilities 
EO 005.05 	Inspect food manufacturing plant
EO 005.06 	Conduct food borne investigation
EO 005.07 	Advise on CBRN contamination/decontamination of food	

PO 006 	Implement hearing conservation programme

EO 006.01 	Explain the effects of occupational vibration/noise
EO 006.02 	Operate noise monitoring equipment
EO 006.03 	Conduct noise survey
EO 006.04 	Operate noise equipment

PO 007 	Implement thermal stress programme

EO 007.01 	Operate thermal stress equipment
EO 007.02 	Monitor thermal stress	

PO 008 	Conduct illumination survey

EO 008.01 	Operate light measuring equipment
EO 008.02 	Conduct illumination surveys

PO 009 	Conduct toxic substance investigations

EO 009.01 	Investigate sources of toxic substances
EO 009.02 	Promote occupational health preventive measures	

PO 010 	Inspect personnel facilities and services

EO 010.01 	Inspect living accommodations
EO 010.02 	Inspect personnel services facilities
EO 010.03 	Conduct field sanitary appliance inspection	

PO 011 	Inspect water

EO 011.01 	Inspect water Sources
EO 011.02 	Inspect water distribution 
EO 011.03 	Conduct water testing
EO 011.04 	Advise on water disinfection methods
EO 011.05 	Inspect recreational water	

PO 012 	Inspect waste disposal methods and systems

EO 012.01 	Inspect human waste disposal systems
EO 012.02 	Inspect biomedical waste disposal

PO 013 	Conduct PMed disaster/deployment response

EO 013.01 	Report PMed disaster/deployment information
EO 013.02 	Advise on preparatory measures for PMed disaster/deployment response	


QL6A 

Overview: The aim of the Preventative Medicine Technician Level 6A is to
prepare personnel who can perform the duties of a Preventative Medicine
Technician for the Canadian Forces (CF). 

Objectives:

PO 001	Manage a Preventive Medicine Office

EO 001.01 	Select Appropriate Occupational Health Legislation/Orders/Guidelines	
EO 001.02	        Manage PMed Programmes	
EO 001.03	        Manage Medical Intelligence Process	
EO 001.04	        Manage PMed Office Resources	
EO 001.05	        Manage Human Resources	

PO 002 	Operate Occupational Health Equipment

EO 002.01 	Apply Principles and Theory of Evaluating Hazards in Relation to Occupational Health Equipment	
EO 002.02 	Utilize Occupational Health Equipment	

PO 003 	Conduct Occupational Health Inspections 	

EO 003.01 	Apply the Principles and Theories of Industrial Hygiene	
EO 003.02 	Describe Health Hazards on the Human Body	
EO 003.03 	Describe Common Industrial Processes	
EO 003.04	        Apply Theories and Principles of Ventilation	
EO 003.05	        Determine Methods of Controlling Occupational Exposures	
EO 003.06	        Collect Occupational Health Risk Data	
EO 003.07	        Write an Occupational Health Inspection Report	

PO 004	Conduct Occupational Health Surveys	

EO 004.01 	Apply Theories and Principles to Sampling	
EO 004.02	        Perform an Occupational Health Survey	
EO 004.03	        Perform An Indoor/Outdoor Air Quality Survey	

QL6B		

The aim the Preventative Medicine Technician Level 6B is to graduate
personnel who can perform the duties of a senior Preventive Medicine
Technician.

PO 001 Manage Risk of Human Health

EO 001.01 Perform Risk Assessment
EO 001.02 Perform and Advise on Risk Commmunication 

PO 002 Institute International Health Measures in Operational Environments

EO 002.01 Review Epidemiology
EO 002.02 Advise on Internal Health and Quarantine Measures
EO 002.03 Advise on Emerging Diseases
EO 002.04 Advise on International Epidemiology 

PO 003 Audit Preventive Medicine Programs
EO 003.01 Introduction to Auditing 
EO 003.02 Prepare for Audit 
EO 003.03 Conduct Audit 
EO 003.04 Conduct Post Audit Activities 

PO 004 Manage Public Health Aspects of National and International Disaster Relief Efforts

EO 004.01 Describe the Public Health Response to Natural and Human-made Disasters
EO 004.02 Perform Initial Assessment of Public Health Requirements
EO 004.03 Develop Initial Response to a Relieve Effort 
EO 004.04 Perform Surveillance of Relief Efforts Provided

I hope that is of some interest. They do some pretty neat stuff and need to not only be smart but self starters and good communicators. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------

